# How to cancel a United Flight after booking



## edwford (Aug 30, 2007)

I just booked a United flight and they changed it as they confirmed it.  I remember a post here once that said within 24 hours it can be changed.  Anybody know?  Thanks


----------



## IngridN (Aug 30, 2007)

That's correct...we've cancelled/changed w/in 24 hrs w/o change fee.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 30, 2007)

edwford said:


> I just booked a United flight and they changed it as they confirmed it. I remember a post here once that said within 24 hours it can be changed. Anybody know? Thanks


Most airlines allow this within 24 hours.  Call their 800# now.


----------



## edwford (Aug 31, 2007)

*THANKS  I found it on United's website*

Again thanks


----------



## Jimster (Aug 31, 2007)

*Cancel*

You can cancel the reservation within 24 hours, BUT if you pay with your credit card it doesn't come off the credit card right away.  The charge remains until a credit is issued.  Some times this can continue over the period of one statement.  This might cause some problems depending on the status of your account.  In any case, make sure you see a credit issued for the canceled reservation.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 1, 2007)

Just want to add that I've cancelled a few UA mistake fares (booked a bunch until I could figure out what I wanted to do) online within the 24 hour period and received the credit within 3-5 business days. No call necessary. Don't know if that's been because they were glad to be rid of me or not 

One can definitely do it with a phone call if you don't mind dealing with "Joe" in Bangalore 

Pat


----------



## EvelynK72 (Sep 1, 2007)

JoeMid said:


> Most airlines allow this within 24 hours. Call their 800# now.


 
I guess the key word here is "Most".  A couple of times I had to cancel itineraries within the 24 hour period and assumed that this was the policy of all airlines.  I once tried to cancel a flight within 24 hours and could not. I believe the airline was US Airways.  Then again, it might have been Continental. Anyone know for sure which airlines do NOT permit 24 hour cancellations.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 1, 2007)

http://www.usairways.com/awa/content/aboutus/customersfirst/customerserviceplan.aspx

"Allow Reservations to be Held or Canceled
Each airline will allow the customer either to hold a telephone reservation without payment for 24 hours or (at the election of the carrier) to cancel a reservation without penalty for up to 24 hours, in order to give customers an opportunity to check for lower fares through other distribution systems, such as travel agents or the Internet."

Hint: search google by "contract of carriage" "site:<your airline>", removing quotations, then search the resultant page or pdf via the text "24" or "cancel"

Remember, the internet is your friend. Elapsed time, 85 seconds...

Pat


----------



## EvelynK72 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Pat for your helpful hint.  I tried doing a search as you said to see if I could get to the link you posted.  The first document that came up in Google went to a US Airways pdf file which said something different than its website!! 

But I also found this page on airfarewatchdog which has links to the contract of carriage for many airlines.

http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/InfoCenter/ContractsofCarriage/tabid/74/Default.aspx


----------



## camachinist (Sep 2, 2007)

It is quite common to find conflicting information as airlines are notorious for leaving outdated information out there, not on purpose, but merely due to incompetence. Part of the steep learning curve in dealing with UA is learning this and how to mine the most current and accurate information. 

airfarewatchdog is an excellent reference site; glad you found it. Be aware that I've had printed proof of policy and procedure and still have been rebuffed at the airport. This is where having multiple points of contact pays off. It's fun watching one airline employee debate policy with another 

Pat


----------

